
Android phones will get the Covid-19 tracking updates via Google Play - waterheater
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/13/21220033/android-covid-19-tracking-updates-google-play-contact-tracing
======
KCUOJJQJ
Can I not get this update by disabling the "Google Play Store" app? I've
disabled that app. There is also an app called "Google play services" where
the options "disable" and "force stop" are greyed out. Does this mean the
"Google play services" are not running anyway?

